# Is it supposed to be doing this?



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

Now before you read and rage and /urwrists i posted this here b/c this isnt a serious break question. 99% of you will probably know the answer to this.


So anyway i changed my wheels today. Took the car out of gear to see if they would clear my struts. Took the wheel off again and spun the rotor and it was rubbing against my breaks. It doesn't take much strength at all to turn the rotor but i did rub a little bit. Should i just leave it and let the breaks wear out so it can stop the rubbing or should i just redo them????

Yes i know noob question.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

The 'brakes' not breaks and I presume you mean pads...are supposed to rub against the rotors
You probably hit your brake pedal when you took it out of gear, which compressed your piston inside your caliper a little and now it 'rubs' as you say


----------



## MK420TH92 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok cool. I was thinking the same thing but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

Brake pads always have contact with the rotors.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

No. brake pads do NOT always drag against the rotor. That is wrong. 


Was the car doing this before you changed your wheel? 


And OMG, this IS the wrong forum for that. You should be posting this question in the model specific (mk4 likely) forum. Or the brake technical forum. :thumbup:


----------



## stephen9666 (Nov 14, 2009)

Humb1e said:


> Brake pads always have contact with the rotors.


 +1 

Unless for whatever reason the caliper retracts enough to pull the pads away. But generally, the pads always rub on the rotor. It's normal.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> No. brake pads do NOT always drag against the rotor. That is wrong.
> 
> 
> Was the car doing this before you changed your wheel?
> ...


 Brake pads, almost always slightly touch the rotor. They might not always 'drag' against the rotor with force, but they are 'somewhat' touching which is normal.


----------

